# Cop Shot My Pitbull For No Reason!



## Nick0887 (Jun 21, 2007)

I no I havent posted on here in a while but I figued id share this horrific story with everyone I am still shaken up about it. 

First let me tell you I bought another apt male back in january of this year he is adorable I will be posting pics of him I already posted pics of my female before. He is the least harmless pitbull I have ever met or owned he is less agressive then my female and shes not mean at all. His name is tyson and hes a rednose.

Before I explain it in detail I found this out after i came back from the hospital. The cop came to my house for my grandmother to give her a paper. She saw the cruiser outside of the front door with no one in it. So she went to the other door to see if he was there. He was there but instead of coming to the door he went into my yard thru a gate. My grandmother was coming down the ramp (we have a handicap ramp in front of the house) she said wait let me put the dogs away and she moved her wheelchair to block my female then put her hand on tyson the male and was gonna bring them back in but the cop pulled his gun out and shot 2 times at tyson which was on the side of my 74 year old grandmother hit him once and the blood splattered on my grandmother she screamed you shot the dog he said "yeah I shot the dog".

So around 9:00 am yesterday morning I got woken up by my grandmother screaming "they shot the dog" "they shot the dog" I opened my room door like who shot what all confused and she went outside screaming so I ran to the door and went outside the first thing I saw was a puddle of blood in front of the door, I ran down the ramp (my grandmother is in a wheel chair and we have handicap ramp in front of my house) and followed the blood trail then I saw the cop standing there outside the gate with a stupid look on his face. I yelled at him called him a scumbag and what not then my girl came outside crying screaming at the cop too and she saw tyson near the gate sitting there I was in shock and was panicing not gonna lie she actually said we have to put pressure on the wound she ran over and put a towel on him held it on the gunshot hole he was bleeding bad. Then more cops came one said animal control is on the way and I was like how long freaking out and then they came within 5 mins the animal control officer said I can bring him or you can I said can I go with you because he knew of a good emergency vet in swansea mass about 15 mins from my house he said no I couldnt so i thought if he brings him alone hes gonna throw him in the back in a cage and he could bleed out and die on the way or he would die alone so I said screw it I ran to my car got towels and put him in the back and then had my little brother hold towel on him and I got to the place within 5 mins 120 all the way there didnt want him to die. So I got there and they took him in with love and ended up saving his life. The bullet went in and out the other side of his shoulder. So I am happy he survived but this was very uncalled for and I think they should atleast pay for the bill.

I am still in shock over all this I cant believe a cop would come into my yard not invited with signs that say beware of dog and then point a gun at my grandmother and shoot our dog. He has mase and a tazer yet he pulls out a gun.

I am going to post pics of everything and the dog soon.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Gawd i am so sorry. i can only imagine


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh my gosh i have goosebumps just thinking about it... yeah, i would get an attorney and have this scumbag blasted in court


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

What a shame.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. I'm glad he made it. Sue the crap outa him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry that's absolutely horrible. How cold and cruel. I'm so glad the pup survived. I would get a lawyer and sue the pants off him.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

What horrible situation and I am sorry for what your pup and you have been through I am so glad he is still with us, give Tyson a big hug from me Now, if you want to seek legal advise, by all means do so, but I'm gonna tell you right now that bringing a suit against a cop is no easy matter and unless you have a very dedicated lawyer on your side, the fees can escalate. Investigate, find potential witnesses, get your stories down, etc. and then decide how you're going to go about it. Johnny Law doesn't mess around and if it's your word (a pit bull owner) against a cop's word, case closed. Now video is a different story but unfortunately there was none. Good Luck and I hope we can see some pics soon!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

News papers. Get your story to any public place that will listen.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh man I see law suit written all over this!! Did they say what the reason was for shooting the dog? The fact your grandma was in the way and the dog posed no threat I would say you have an awesome lawsuit and I would call a lawyer right away and file a complaint against the officer and city/county they work for. 
I'm relived to hear the dog is ok but get a lawyer and you vet bill will not only be covers but I think a large part of your finances too! I would sue to heck out of the city and use the fact they fired at your disabled grandmother to seal the deal!

Don't waste time in getting lawyer and if you tell your case to a few I know you will find one who will not charge you till they win money from the city. Also you need to be in touch with that officers sargent in charge and file a complaint against him for discharging a firearm at your grandma and shooting the dog on your property.

Now if they were serving a warrent.... they could claim the dog was going after them.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Why? Why would they do that? I'm sure this isn't legal?


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Oh man I see law suit written all over this!! Did they say what the reason was for shooting the dog? The fact your grandma was in the way and the dog posed no threat I would say you have an awesome lawsuit and I would call a lawyer right away and file a complaint against the officer and city/county they work for.
> I'm relived to hear the dog is ok but get a lawyer and you vet bill will not only be covers but I think a large part of your finances too! I would sue to heck out of the city and use the fact they fired at your disabled grandmother to seal the deal!
> 
> Don't waste time in getting lawyer and if you tell your case to a few I know you will find one who will not charge you till they win money from the city. Also you need to be in touch with that officers sargent in charge and file a complaint against him for discharging a firearm at your grandma and shooting the dog on your property.
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> News papers. Get your story to any public place that will listen.


Not the worst idea, however, it is still poking at a hornet's nest. I'm just saying that getting involved with the cops can get hairy. You had better make sure that you don't even spit on the sidewalk afterwords or guess who gets hassled? Just something to think about, and I'm in know way saying that this cop doesn't deserve a thrashing, but there are alot of men in blue out there who got eachother's back if you know what I mean. I received the bad end of the stick a few summers ago, due to some ape hanger handlebars on my bike. I had one of two cops that proceeded to give me problems about my mufflers, mirrors, etc. because I politely argued my point with the first cop. It got to the point where one of the cops would "conveniently" be at the entrance to my subdivision whenever I went for a ride. I changed the handlebars It happens.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad to hear he made it. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The more I think about it there has to be more of the story. I work and train with police men and I cannot see any of them doing this unless something went wrong. Depending on what the cop says happened it could be self defense and like I said the only saving grace for a lawsuit is the gun was shot at the direction of the grandma.

We had cops serve a warrant on a property and shoot 2 dogs, the dogs were guarding the property like they were suppose to and the only reason they won the lawsuit is the cop had the wrong address. I really felt bad, the owners of the dogs own a huge restaurant chain and the cops serves a warrant on the wrong property and shot the dogs. It was very sad!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so glad the dog lived.
I really have a strong feeling for cops,but I'm not going to get into it.
There's a better way to deal with dogs.
That cop shouldn't have gone into your yard in the first place.
That's what i don;t get.
is there something you left out?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

God this infuriates me! And makes me hate the po po's even more now!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Get the clothes your grandmother had on as evidence if the dog was near her and he shot splattering blood on her that there is your proof the dog was next to her and not after the officer. Pictures of the area, follow the trail on video, and make sure you keep these things in a baggie. I'm sorry this happened to your dog, and grateful he did not shoot your grandmother by accident. This is horrible.

Lisa, I know officers that are TERRIFIED of dogs , even dogs of any size, but a pitbull or any breed associated with guarding or fierce looking they will pull their gun out and ask questions later. As horrible as it is , I know of some , unfortunately I am related to one through marriage. I have had to keep my dogs locked in crates in my bedroom when he would show up for family functions at my home. He has said if he hears a dog once he knocks on a door pistols period , I'm just saying this can happen its not far fetched, even tho there is something missing from the story. But it can't be that much missing if they let him drive off with the dog. If it were warrants, drugs or something in that nature I would think they would keep everyone at the house ... JMO


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

man sorry to hear that. im glad tyson made it. sue the hell out of that cop i mean he could of killed your grandma!!! this is why i won't even drive with my dog seen a video where a guy got pulled over and his dog jumped out the window and was playing in a field and the stupid cop shot the dog. you got a nice law suite good luck man. give tyson a big hug for me.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

For the police officer it's a judgement call, and right or wrong that badge can throw alot of weight around. Obviously, it depends on the situation at hand. Was this a young inexperienced cop, has he had any previous complaints about him, have there been problems at said residence, is it a pit bull "friendly" town, and on and on. Drawing a gun and then firing is serious business and if the cop had no reasonable explaination, which according to the OP he didn't, then I hope he gets what is coming to him. However, without some type of undeniable proof of wrong doing, this cop is presumed innocent and is on the beat the next day. It does make me sick because it sounds as though it could have been handled differently and I don't like pups getting popped like that at all.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

How horrible. I never really understand why people do the things they do. Two sheriff's showed up at my house on a complaint of possible dog abuse because my APBT was yowling in the backyard. When the sheriff's came to the backyard they asked my husband to see the dog to verify he was not harmed, my husband called Beastley and as he came running to the gait towards my husband, the sheriff's put their hands on their gun holsters. My husband hollered sit, stay and thank goodness he listened. But if by chance Beastley didn't listen because he loves meeting new people it could of been disasterous. My husband asked why did they act that way and they said the dog was charging towards the fence. He told them they were crazy, he called Beastley because they asked to see him. They go your dog is well trained. No kidding we are responsible dog owners. Good luck in you fight for justice.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

This happens more often than you might think....you are so lucky he survived. This happened a few miles from my house.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

my heart goes out to you bro


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow. hate to hear it.


----------



## Nick0887 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support and I gave tyson a hug for you and I have the link of the news paper article which is complety twisted they didnt even talk to the officer that was here they talked to a detective that heard the story ridiculous how much it got twisted have people commenting my grandmothers an idiot the pitbull should have been killed need some support on that page about pitbulls it just shows how farfetched it is they said he shot at it when both dogs were snapping at him your gonna tell me 2 pits going after him but he only shot one and the other one didnt bite him. Then it says a woman came out of the house to restrain the dogs but doesnt mention me coming out or my brother who was telling the cop hes a scumbag just about my girl that came out to put pressure on tysons gun shot wound but I guess thats considered restraining the dog.

I dont think im gonna sue because it will be a mess with the cops look they already have the newspaper in there favor I just want the bill payed and ill be happy and would like a up and up with the cop in a boxing ring.

Police officer shoots Fall River woman's pit bull - Fall River, MA - The Herald News


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

GTR said:


> This happens more often than you might think....you are so lucky he survived. This happened a few miles from my house.
> 
> YouTube - Police shoot family dog over lost wallet - (Very graphic)


I wont watch the video...But, was this the black lab that went after the flashlight?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Make sure you save your grandma's gown with the blood spatter on it for evidence and whatever paper her brought to your house.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

everything was done wrong, you should sue... everything was done WRONG.. He shot by a handicapped elderly woman without warning and destroyed not only personal property on PRIVATE property~WITHOUT A WARRANT or criminal complaint but he nearly killed your dog when he had no reason to.. HOLDING YOU THERE JUST MADE SURE YOU DIDN"T TELL YOUR STORY TO A VET ..

I have trained k9 dogs, I am going to school to be a police shrink, but I CANNOT STAND HOW COPS SHOOT DOGS! I have shot more dogs than I like to think about and all of them took 1 shot and they drop, no BODY SHOTS.. EVERYDOG I HAVE EVER SEEEN SHOT BY COPS TOOK 1 or 2 to the body before one to the head,, WTF, thats the way we are taught to shoot in combat, 2 in body 1 in head,, BUT A DOG! I have put down the most aggressive rottie around 165 and pure man eater, by waiting til the last minute while the dog was "smiling for the camera".. 

You should press charges or sue,, yep,, you could have saved your dog, your dog was on your property, NO one allowed the cop in and he did not have warrant, he was going to be "NICE"??? to take the letter to your grandma and he was nice enough to shoot her dog while he did so.. No one asked for that civil servant to do any of that, and with the right attorney you should be able to kick the city in the pants and make it where cops just can't do what they want.. I only say this because ya'll weren't in a criminal situation, and you were treated like criminals.. There is NO REASON you shouldn't have been able to save your dog, Im really beside myself here; Because what you witnessed WAS ANIMAL CRUELTY press Animal Cruelty charges, compared them to civilians who were charged with it for putting their own dogs down with a shot to the head... A make your case like that,, which was more humane, if this is in humane than THAT is inhumane.. Make sense?


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Im glad he's ok!! thank god!


----------



## SageeWritesLove (Aug 16, 2010)

That is one of the most horrible things I've ever heard! I can't even imagine what I would have if it was my dog. How dare some one shoot your innocent dog! I'm terribly sorry for every thing you went through and I'm so happy that he made it through. Congrats.


----------



## SageeWritesLove (Aug 16, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> everything was done wrong, you should sue... everything was done WRONG.. He shot by a handicapped elderly woman without warning and destroyed not only personal property on PRIVATE property~WITHOUT A WARRANT or criminal complaint but he nearly killed your dog when he had no reason to.. HOLDING YOU THERE JUST MADE SURE YOU DIDN"T TELL YOUR STORY TO A VET ..
> 
> I have trained k9 dogs, I am going to school to be a police shrink, but I CANNOT STAND HOW COPS SHOOT DOGS! I have shot more dogs than I like to think about and all of them took 1 shot and they drop, no BODY SHOTS.. EVERYDOG I HAVE EVER SEEEN SHOT BY COPS TOOK 1 or 2 to the body before one to the head,, WTF, thats the way we are taught to shoot in combat, 2 in body 1 in head,, BUT A DOG! I have put down the most aggressive rottie around 165 and pure man eater, by waiting til the last minute while the dog was "smiling for the camera"..
> 
> You should press charges or sue,, yep,, you could have saved your dog, your dog was on your property, NO one allowed the cop in and he did not have warrant, he was going to be "NICE"??? to take the letter to your grandma and he was nice enough to shoot her dog while he did so.. No one asked for that civil servant to do any of that, and with the right attorney you should be able to kick the city in the pants and make it where cops just can't do what they want.. I only say this because ya'll weren't in a criminal situation, and you were treated like criminals.. There is NO REASON you shouldn't have been able to save your dog, Im really beside myself here; Because what you witnessed WAS ANIMAL CRUELTY press Animal Cruelty charges, compared them to civilians who were charged with it for putting their own dogs down with a shot to the head... A make your case like that,, which was more humane, if this is in humane than THAT is inhumane.. Make sense?


*RIGHT ON! I agree completely!*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> The more I think about it there has to be more of the story. I work and train with police men and I cannot see any of them doing this unless something went wrong. Depending on what the cop says happened it could be self defense and like I said the only saving grace for a lawsuit is the gun was shot at the direction of the grandma.
> 
> We had cops serve a warrant on a property and shoot 2 dogs, the dogs were guarding the property like they were suppose to and the only reason they won the lawsuit is the cop had the wrong address. I really felt bad, the owners of the dogs own a huge restaurant chain and the cops serves a warrant on the wrong property and shot the dogs. It was very sad!


Lisa, it is believable for me... that last time indi and neela got into it, it was in the front yard and the cops were called because we fired a weapon to try to spook them apart. Well the cops showed up and I was standing there with a leash around indi's waist and they were going to shoot my dogs to split them up, I told them not to lets make a plan "B" so they decided they would taze them, and i told them not to because they may hit me, so we all formulated a plan "C" and they maced them. Well, after they were split up another female cop comes onto my property... the dogs were blinded, and she didn't like neela walking around the property and she told me to contain my dog because she was going to shoot her. I stepped infront of her and told her that "You can go ahead and get off of my property if you think you're going to be able to pull that bullsh*t. How in the f*ck do you go to a dog fight and you're scared of dogs?" well, neela wasn't being vicous by any means, she was just walking around listening for our voices because she wanted to be close to me because she was suddenly BLIND.

EDIT: my entire yard is fenced so she jumped my fence to get on my property AFTER me and the other cops split the dogs up.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Define irony...


Clinton comes into term, and gives police Military class weapons, BEFORE HIM IT WAS DEEMED UNCONSTITIONAL FOR THE POLICE TO HAVE SUCH WEAPONS AND THE PEOPLE NOT!!! Thats why they had revolvers and bolt actions.. NOW OBAMA is planning on taking semi autos and autos BACK away FROM THE PEOPLE leaving the MILITARY armed POLICE.. Is it just me? or Does anyone else see something or someone pissing on our Constitution of the United States of American and our civil rights and guarantees?

This country is evolving into a SoComuPolice state... By the time you realize its a brave new world in 1984 it will be to late and ppl like who stand up for our forefathers and our freedom will be labled outcasts and derelicts.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I wont watch the video...But, was this the black lab that went after the flashlight?


It was a pit mix I do believe...the whole story is on the description. There was a huge uproar over it...and you can certainly hear the anguish in the families cries. I wish I could beat those troopers with their own weapons.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

*Shakes head*........

This happened to a good friends dog when I was in NC... they shoot first and ask questions later..... damn shame... sorry to hear of this. good that he made it though.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

GTR said:


> It was a pit mix I do believe...the whole story is on the description. There was a huge uproar over it...and you can certainly hear the anguish in the families cries. I wish I could beat those troopers with their own weapons.


that video made me sick to my stomach. Okay, let the dog out of the car then shoot it ... like.. omg.

this was over a lost wallet? they pulled them over because of a wallet???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

All right guys I had to edit several posts in this thread for language and one person got an infraction.... lets watch the language and I know we all get passionate but you need to follow the rules of the forum. No derogatory language will be allowed on this site and that goes towards law enforcement too. You can express yourself without having to resort to language like that. Come on clean it up or it will be closed down.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats horrbile.. I couldnt imagine going through that im sorry it had to happen to you.. I would go crazy if someone did that.. People are so stupid


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

i don't know the op... but were the dogs out already, or did they slip out past your g'ma?..
because according to the article the officer said the door to the house was opened and the dogs ran out. it seems to me that those are two TOTALLY different situations, which i would have totally different views about.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

not like it makes a difference.....but it might how old is tyson is he still a puppy? you may have a better case if its a 20-40 pund dog vs a 50-70 pound dog


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't said anything thus far.I know this.
it will take an eye witness,or evidence.forensically gathered.
after that,you will know more.
as to stories,theirs 2 sides,the media,then the truth.
his behavior/reaction may have been premature,his actions are according to their book code.
which makes him at A minimum of 50% right.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sue... animal cruelty charges.. NO ONE HAS THE RIGHT TO SHOOT A DOG IN THE CHEST BELLY OR ANYWHERE BUT THE HEAD IF THEY ARE "_*Putting the animal down." without it being Animal Cruelty.. *_period

civil servants are below the people.. if people are charged for some action, than the civil servants must be made example of  not the people made example of; to scare the people so they don't question the authority that apparently we have given to have held over our heads... PEOPLE are the POWER contact your local state senate, DOWN WITH BSL, complain about it and have everyone call and complain about it, thats what we do up here in Idaho.. You aint changin our country laws.. If a PO messes up, he pays for it, as an EXAMPLE.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

GTR said:


> This happens more often than you might think....you are so lucky he survived. This happened a few miles from my house.
> 
> YouTube - Police shoot family dog over lost wallet - (Very graphic)


Oh man I remember this story. So awful!! 
Personally I think that law enforcement officers need additional training in dealing with dogs. All too often it is shoot first, ask questions later. I can understand if the officer is being charged or mauled; however, all too often dogs that pose no threat are shot and killed by police while serving warrants, whether they have the right house or not. Often the warrants turn up nothing meaning that a dog lost his life over NOTHING.


cop-kills-the-family-dog story
MPD Officer Shoots, Kills Dog During House Search
In the second article consider this:


Cops broke into a man's home over marijuana.
Cops fired seven bullets in a home where a child was sleeping.
Cops killed one family pet and wounded another.
Cops didn't find any evidence of the felonies for which the warrant was served.
Sorry getting off topic but my point is I think additional training is needed in dealing with canines.

To the OP, if the story went down as you explained you have a strong case against the police. Please believe if it was me, I'd make sure EVERYONE heard the story; additionally, in checking out the news article you linked everyone to and the comments regarding it, it is evident you have told the story.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nick0887 said:


> Before I explain it in detail I found this out after i came back from the hospital. The cop came to my house for my grandmother to give her a paper. She saw the cruiser outside of the front door with no one in it. So she went to the other door to see if he was there. He was there but instead of coming to the door he went into my yard thru a gate. My grandmother was coming down the ramp (we have a handicap ramp in front of the house) she said wait let me put the dogs away and she moved her wheelchair to block my female then put her hand on tyson the male and was gonna bring them back in but the cop pulled his gun out and shot 2 times at tyson which was on the side of my 74 year old grandmother hit him once and the blood splattered on my grandmother she screamed you shot the dog he said "yeah I shot the dog".
> 
> 
> *So around 9:00 am yesterday morning I got woken up by my grandmother screaming "they shot the dog" "they shot the dog" I opened my room door like who shot what all confused and she went outside screaming so I ran to the door and went outside the first thing I saw was a puddle of blood in front of the door, I ran down the ramp (my grandmother is in a wheel chair and we have handicap ramp in front of my house) and followed the blood trail then I saw the cop standing there outside the gate with a stupid look on his face*. I yelled at him called him a scumbag and what not then my girl came outside crying screaming at the cop too and she saw tyson near the gate sitting there I was in shock and was panicing not gonna lie she actually said we have to put pressure on the wound she ran over and put a towel on him held it on the gunshot hole he was bleeding bad. Then more cops came one said animal control is on the way and I was like how long freaking out and then they came within 5 mins the animal control officer said I can bring him or you can I said can I go with you because he knew of a good emergency vet in swansea mass about 15 mins from my house he said no I couldnt so i thought if he brings him alone hes gonna throw him in the back in a cage and he could bleed out and die on the way or he would die alone so I said screw it I ran to my car got towels and put him in the back and then had my little brother hold towel on him and I got to the place within 5 mins 120 all the way there didnt want him to die. So I got there and they took him in with love and ended up saving his life. The bullet went in and out the other side of his shoulder. So I am happy he survived but this was very uncalled for and I think they should atleast pay for the bill.
> ...


Comparing the two statements written by you, one on GP and the other on the comments I already question your credibility because well you were asleep for one and two because one sentence claims grandma woke you up and then the other says your brother screamed "they shot the dog"

Comment from you in the article:


> *Everyone I talked to said to sue the cop, which im not going to do because its not worth the hassle I just want the 800 dollar vet bill payed.*


Nick, I do not like to judge people and I am not going to make a decision about this case based on the ignorant comments made by everyone posting comments on that article. What I do know is there are two sides to every story and then there is REALLY what happened. I personally think you are not going to sue them because something is amiss that could ruin your chance of winning the case. Trust me, if an officer of the law came on my property to *pick up* or *drop off* a paper (not sure what the deal is because you stated in this thread the cops were going to give her a paper then in the additional comments after the article you stated


> What I was doing when it happened I was sleeping in my bed with my girlfriend. My grandmother gets up early and always lets the dogs out. She let them out then back in because the police were coming for the paper.


) and ended up shooting my dog that was not attacking him I would sue the crap out of the city as well as put the cop on blast. My dog is worth any hassle including suing the city as long as I did not do anything wrong and knew I had a case. I see fault on so many different levels in comparing the story you posted here, the news article link posted by you, and then the comments posted by you after the article. I see fault on your part and the city's part. Your 77 yr old elderly handicapped grandmother shouldn't be taking care of YOUR two pit bulls while you are asleep with your girlfriend.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Nick, I do not like to judge people and I am not going to make a decision about this case based on the ignorant comments made by everyone posting comments on that article.
> 
> 
> > please don't lump me in with this comment.assume,ever heard about ass-u-me?
> ...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lauren has raised two good points. First, an elderly, handicapped grandmother in charge of two pit bulls is asking for trouble, and second, the grandmother was the primary witness of the event (owner was sleeping and did not witness anything), along with the police officer of course. The importance of the grandmother's role in all this could either help or hurt the chances in a law suit. Regardless, it's a real shame that it happened


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I talked to my cop buddies this weekend about this story when we were training. They said many officers do not have great dog knowledge but if they feel threatened at any point they can shoot a dog. I was sitting with about 6 of them and they all have shot dogs while on duty over the years and these are cops with dog knowledge. They went around sharing the stories of what happened and each one was justifiable. This particular case they said it seconds like the story has holes in it and there are 3 sides to every story, your story, the cops, and the truth is in the middle.
Most them appeared in court for these shootings and know how these things play out.
The best you could hope for is a lawsuit settled out of court, they said the number is about 10,000 but by the time you get done paying lawyer fees and taxes you end up with a few thousand. So if it is worth it to you, you can keep after the matter but it sounds like this does happen a lot and I do understand why, but dogs are treated as property in the courts and the if the officer felt threatened then he did nothing wrong in the eyes of the law.

Now we all feel different about the matter because they are our dogs however the law treats dogs different and they are looked at nothing more than property and that is just the way the world works. She we can moan and complain about but at the end of the day the officers word goes.

I too think there is more to this story but that is JMO.


----------



## lovingdogsforever (Sep 13, 2010)

*unbelievable!!!!!!!*

I am so very sorry for what a cruel person can do "legally". Its sad and scarey that people like that cop can actually recieve a badge!!!!! He should be fired and punished by the law. He himself is a nuicanse to our society!!!!!! I think you should have done a CITIZENS ARREST on the LOSER!!!!!! You can rest assure Karma will get him. You should think about going to the chief, newspapers and other resources about this matter. Your grandmother could have gotten hurt by a nonthinking idiot!!!!! Take his badge darling, you do have rights you know. Fight for your right!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovingdogsforever (Sep 13, 2010)

As far as cops having the right shoot dogs because they feel threatened, that is a copout!!! After all, most cops become cops in a 6 week course and the truth is most of them got beat up in school so this is their way of feeling power that doesnt come naturally. Most people feel cops (not ALL) are a threat to the public. Now understand this, there are aggressive dogs, regardless of breed, that might have to be dealt with. However, grow some balls and get some education about yourself. If you have a fear, get another JOB!!!!!! Stop making poor excuses for your actions.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> that video made me sick to my stomach. Okay, let the dog out of the car then shoot it ... like.. omg.
> 
> this was over a lost wallet? they pulled them over because of a wallet???


The second passenger left the car door open and the dog jumped out when he went to secure the person. Poor dog....they still could of let one of the people put him back in the car.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Cops have us over the barrel for the most part. Sad but true. It is a real shame that so many innocent dogs have to die because there are so many ill bred, ill trained dogs out there that unfortunatley are set upon the law when the law is called to the crack house etc ect.
My next door neighbor is a city cop. Really a nice guy and likes my dogs as well. He is not mushy over them, but is very respectful of my owning them. He was VERY leery of them when his family first moved in I will say that. Over time, he has really warmed up. He really likes Sox but then who wouldn't?? LOL
He says that all cops really know about pit bulls is that drug users sic the dogs on them when they try to make a bust so they are shot.
I can understand that to a point, but then I know alot of cops just want to shoot anything at any given moment of the day too.
Hope the little guy gets well soon.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Nick0887 said:


> Police officer shoots Fall River woman's pit bull - Fall River, MA - The Herald News


The idiots who responded to this news article have no clue about anything. Wow.


----------



## egbutler1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Get that guys badge number and report this stuff, I cannot believe he shot at your dog while your grandmother was right next to it. Or shot at your dog at all in the first place. Lord I hate this! He needs to be punished.


----------



## Pit_kid_2009 (May 13, 2009)

Whatever happened to protect and serve? Seems more like "serving" up problems, then when the crap hits the fan, "protect" their own. I am so sorry that happened to you and I'm really glad the lil' guys ok. Sooner or later these "shoot now, ask questions later" cops are going to pay.


----------



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

I am very late on this post but it seems as though the cops were coming to your home due to your grandma having her perscription meds stolen...if you had anything to do with that it would explain why you were so quick to drop the issue and not sue and if that is the case you will have to live with it that it was YOUR fault that the dog was shot. Not trying to judge, everyone makes mistakes I have been in trouble with the law many times and I understand that usually if perscriptions are stolen and sold, it is by someone who lives in the home, and with your reluctancy to fight for your dogs justice, it seems that you may be leaving something out


----------

